# screen cleaner question about my retina display ipad 4



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

So if I clean my screen to much will the screen go bad? I don't want to put on screen protector shield because it is hard to put on I don't want to pay for the extra for someone to put it on for me $15+ the $29.99 for the screen protector shield, when my screen cleaner product cleans it. I just got my retina display ipad 4 yesterday. 

The screen cleaning product is called ScreenDR. Professional I bought it at best buy for $21.99 so it should be good enough right or will it ruin my screen if I clean my screen to much? I know how to clean I am asking if it can ruin the screen quality. 

Product I use: Digital Innovations ScreenDr Pro 5Oz. Screen Cleaning System 4111200 - Best Buy


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That will work fine, as long as no ammonia is in the product.

Use a microfiber as well for the cleaning cloth.


----------

